# Compaq Presario ZIF Connector broke.



## Potat0 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello :wave: This is my first post and it's a hardware/laptop problem. I have always used this forum for solving my problems, but this time I have my own.

So I have a laptop (its my cousin's actually), it didn't turn on. We were going through this flowchart and we figured it might be the power button. So we get to the part of disassembly where we disconnect the ZIF connector to the Power button. The cable was noticeably difficult to pull out, the latch would not pull up! With a little more force, the cable pulled out, but the latch came off with it, it wasn't broken. When we tried putting the cable back in, the latch would not go in. Eventually the latch broke (it was my cousin I swear! :tongue: ). Pics here:
http://sites.google.com/site/compaqaiejfajf93/

I am going to contact HP about this, I'm not sure it will be covered by the 1 year warranty since the laptop was opened, however, it was accidental. Maybe there is someone who is better at soldering than I am that could offer their service or you know of someone! I am a novice when it comes to laptops and this sort of hardware, I'm used to gaming consoles :1angel: Or maybe I don't have to solder anything, just find a latch ... hmmm. Any thoughts what I should do next, I will post back with what HP says.

laptop page: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?product=3752689&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&lang=en&cc=us

Presario CQ50
cq50-110us


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

HP may be able to only send you the latch, but most likely it will require an entire motherboard replacement.

The only thing you could do is call up HP, put the latch back where it should be, best you can anyway, lol, tell them its not powering on and take it in for warranty repair service and then hope they don't notice it was taken apart, it may be able to get covered under warranty, but that will be up to where you take it or send it.


----------



## Badger94 (Nov 11, 2009)

If you get to the end of the rope here is what I did. I had the same problem. Boogers at HP were Zero help after 45 minutes on the phone. I was about to deep-six the pile of parts today and in desparation I resorted to using Locktite Brand 5 Minute Epoxy putty. What the heck? It was toes up anyhow. 1st. I positioned the blue end of the ribbon in the socket and verified that the position would allow the power button to work. 2nd. WEARING disposable Exam gloves, I mushed up a lump of the putty about 1/2 inch in diameter. 3rd. I again verified that the ribbon was in the right position and held it in place using a small flat screwdriver putting pressure from the end of the blue tab. I left the unit fired up on battery the whole time so that I could confirm the power and wireless buttons were staying lit - another real good reason for the gloves. I had also checked it with an ohm meter during curing and cured and found no conductivity. 4th I worked the putty around the socket, the screwdriver tip, and over the ribbon past the blue tab keeping the mound low enough that it would not keep the keyboard from seating flat. At the five minute mark I pulled out the screwdriver (Becareful not to pull up the putty. I had to gently work it side-to-side just a little.) ** WARNING: Be advised that this will make it pretty much impossible to get the power button panel off again. So the next time you open it up plan on a new motherboard and power switch. But I have mine up and running for several hundred less than HP wanted for a new board. I'll just run it until it croaks or Junior drops it again:laugh:. Good luck.


----------



## Potat0 (Aug 11, 2009)

Badger94 said:


> If you get to the end of the rope here is what I did. I had the same problem. Boogers at HP were Zero help after 45 minutes on the phone. I was about to deep-six the pile of parts today and in desparation I resorted to using Locktite Brand 5 Minute Epoxy putty. What the heck? It was toes up anyhow. 1st. I positioned the blue end of the ribbon in the socket and verified that the position would allow the power button to work. 2nd. WEARING disposable Exam gloves, I mushed up a lump of the putty about 1/2 inch in diameter. 3rd. I again verified that the ribbon was in the right position and held it in place using a small flat screwdriver putting pressure from the end of the blue tab. I left the unit fired up on battery the whole time so that I could confirm the power and wireless buttons were staying lit - another real good reason for the gloves. I had also checked it with an ohm meter during curing and cured and found no conductivity. 4th I worked the putty around the socket, the screwdriver tip, and over the ribbon past the blue tab keeping the mound low enough that it would not keep the keyboard from seating flat. At the five minute mark I pulled out the screwdriver (Becareful not to pull up the putty. I had to gently work it side-to-side just a little.) ** WARNING: Be advised that this will make it pretty much impossible to get the power button panel off again. So the next time you open it up plan on a new motherboard and power switch. But I have mine up and running for several hundred less than HP wanted for a new board. I'll just run it until it croaks or Junior drops it again:laugh:. Good luck.


Thank you for the reply, didn't think anyone else had this problem! I will definitely take a look at this and try it. ray:


----------



## Badger94 (Nov 11, 2009)

I forgot to mention to make sure the power button is attached to the black keyboard frame. You will not be able to get the screws in once the ribbon is epoxied into place. The epoxy was the brand listed above and was a blue cylinder in an orange and blue blister pack. I got mine at local Home Depot for about 4 bucks. I hope this was some help.


----------



## Chewtor (Sep 22, 2010)

Holy crap this ZIF connector is a nightmare! 

I had to register just to show how frustrated I am at it :upset:

But, just in case it crops up for anyone else, I found a solution (provided you haven't already smashed the black bit into oblivion in protest): 

1. First insert the blue ribbon in the correct place. 
2. Take a 0.6mm guitar plectrum and slide between, so that the little metal prongs are on top of it and the blue ribbon is underneath it
3. Ever so gently apply a small amount of pressure so that you bend the metal prongs a very small amount upwards. 

You should now have enough space to slide the black connector back into its correct position - it will still be a tight fit! 

I have no idea how they got it in there in the first place. Zero force my ****!


----------



## cva39 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have identical situation with a Presario CQ60-220US. Looks exactly like your pictures. 

CHEWTOR's solution looks like a possibility, but with my fat fingers and shaky hands, I don't have much hope. (I don't know what a guitar plectrum is but I will look it up). Thanks. 

It would have been nice if the service manual had shown a blown up drawing of how to release that latch. I also had a problem with disconnecting the microphone/shift lock LED connector. The male part of the connector is made of very soft plastic which fell apart as I tried to disconnect it. Fortunately the cable is only about $10. 

I've worked on both DELL and ThinkPad laptops before without running into these kind of problems. Doesn't say much for HP/Compaq.


----------



## Joao Camacho (Aug 27, 2014)

Chewtor said:


> Holy crap this ZIF connector is a nightmare!
> 
> I had to register just to show how frustrated I am at it :upset:
> 
> ...


I had the some problem! And I was thinking in a nightmare! IT WORKED. GOD BLESS YOU! My ex-girlfriend computer is a mess but I make even bigger!  Thank's pal!

Without the conector might be even easier. After fix the connector put the black slider upright, press a bit as it comes in the springs. After slowly torn it down to it's main position! Taraaaaa...  Not broke.


----------

